# When it rains it pours



## rewalston (Oct 23, 2012)

I can't believe the luck, or rather lack of luck, that I've been having. We had a friend (I use that term very loosely) that we helped out with a place to live. He totally screwed us over, ran up our cable/internet bill through the roof. When I talked to him about it, he said well I'm leaving anyway and I'm not giving you a penny. Then my father-in-law passes away this last Wednesday (he knew he wasn't going to be around much longer and neither did we). My sister-in-law was made executor, he had no life insurance or a penny to his name...she's on disability as is my family. I made arrangements with our cable/internet provider that if I paid 3/4's of the bill on the 31st they would wipe the slate clean and we are good to go. I figured NO PROBLEM...I have 9 days to get scrap and e-waste together and we'd be good to go. Well, evidently good ol' Murphy's Law had other ideas. We were on our way back from taking in a load of TV's in for recycling and BOOM, left engine parts all over highway 404 here in Ontario.....Now I know first thing someone would think is that it was out of oil and I wasn't paying attention...Nope full crankcase of oil, still clean. So something inside the engine failed and blew chunks, literally. So there goes my idea of getting the money from scrap to pay off the cable bill. No way to collect e-waste or take it in. But, I do have some boards and pins that need to be deplated, I have all my chemicals to get me to AuCl...still have to pick up some SMB, but no way to melt the powder once it's done...not that there will be a lot anyway but...Can I scream now? Not much hair left to pull out.

ok I'm done venting.

Rusty


----------



## joem (Oct 23, 2012)

Rusty
Sell those fingers you have been saving for me to a forum member. You'll always get more.
All members purchase the guide in my signature and I will send 1/2 the money to Rusty. Let's get him back on the road to recycling.


----------



## rewalston (Oct 23, 2012)

I'll have to get a picture of what I have and post them. I have some pins I figure I'll throw into A/P to start learning with them, I know that it will take a while for pins versus fingers, but it's learning. 

Rusty


----------



## rewalston (Oct 27, 2012)

I have almost 2 lbs of fingers, I think I'll just do them myself to keep myself busy. The amount I'd get selling them wouldn't be enough to do anything and I need the practice anyways. I'll do them separate from the pins I have. Not sure yet what I'll do with the N/Sbridge chips and the CPUs. I don't have enough ceramic to send to Glondor so I'll sit on those. 

Rusty


----------



## rusty (Oct 28, 2012)

PM me your mailing address and I'll send you a brand new package of SMB on the house.


----------



## rewalston (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks Rusty (feel like I'm talking to myself), but I got the SMB taken care of. Finally found a place here that sells it. Everywhere here was selling only PMB, but happened to walk into a wine store I've been wanting to check and he had some. It only cost me a couple of bucks for about 2 cups worth. Thank you for the offer though.

Rusty


----------



## etack (Oct 29, 2012)

rewalston said:


> Thanks Rusty (feel like I'm talking to myself), but I got the SMB taken care of. Finally found a place here that sells it. Everywhere here was selling only PMB, but happened to walk into a wine store I've been wanting to check and he had some. It only cost me a couple of bucks for about 2 cups worth. Thank you for the offer though.
> 
> Rusty



If PMB= potassium metabisulfite than it will work just the same may need to add a little more than SMB. 
a good post on it.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=15733&p=158583&hilit=potassium+metabisulfite#p158583

It used to be cheaper by a lot at my homebrew store so I would buy it. Now it has flipped the SMB is cheaper. :roll: 

Eric


----------



## rewalston (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks Eric, it might be cheaper than SMB, but you have to use more of it. So, in the long run I think it would be more expensive for the same overall quantity purchased.

Rusty


----------



## Geo (Oct 29, 2012)

since SMB is relatively cheap in the scheme of things, i add a little more than is needed anyway and then heat the solution after the reaction. given that i always process three or four times in total (i may have OCD) i believe its better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## etack (Oct 29, 2012)

rewalston said:


> Thanks Eric, it might be cheaper than SMB, but you have to use more of it. So, in the long run I think it would be more expensive for the same overall quantity purchased.
> 
> Rusty



at the homebrew store that I shop PMB used to be 1.27# and SMB was 5.00# so it was way cheaper for the PMB. Now it has switched PMB 4.32# and SMB 1.50# makes no sense to me but if you know they are interchangeable it helps.

Eric


----------

